

SignNow raises from Khosla to help kill faxing - mchusma
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/06/khosla-ventures-leads-2m-round-in-mobile-e-signature-service-signnow/

======
mchusma
Hi, I'm the founder of SignNow. We just finished a product release blitz, so
would love to hear feedback on the apps. Trying to develop simultaneously on
Android, iPhone, iPad, and the web has been quite a challenge. Pays off big if
you pull it off though.

